# Beta puppy food



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter will come home on Beta puppyfood. I don't know this brand and I'm not sure whether to keep him on it or gradually switch to another one. My last dog a cavalier was an extrememly fussy eater and would only only eat iams which was easy for me as the supermarkets do it. Is there a favoured brand or shall I just stick with Beta if he likes it?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello

Our puppy was on Beta but we switched to Barking Heads which is what our Cavalier used to be on plus recommended by our local petshop as a better quality of food. Beta is made by Purina so think it is probably an ok brand and I know Pets At Home sell it. We mixed some of her Beta with the new brand each day (as recommended on the bag) until she was completely on Barking Heads. Good luck with your new puppy


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Hi,we use Royal Canin for our dogs.We did use Beta puppy with our last litter and it was good.Just remember whatever brand you decide to use,do so over a couple of weeks by mixing Beta with your chosen brand.I would def stick with a dry food.....When do you collect your new puppie?We are going down to Lincolm on Sat to collect our new girl.xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There have been lots of discussions on this site regarding quality of food and most of us (well the vocal ones amongst us anyway  ) prefer to feed a natural holistic food that does not contain cereals or artificial additives. Ennierda will no doubt soon post again the link to a site that grades all the different foods with a star rating and you will no doubt find that Royal Canin and Beta are very low graded. I cannot even find a list of ingredients on their websites, but you can bet that Natural is not a word that will describe them. Barking Heads is a much better food, with natural ingredients, although it does have rice and oats which is not entirely ideal. 
If you would prefer to feed the best type of kibble then aim for one which is described as holistic and natural and then read the ingredients. There should be no cereals and no "meat derivatives". About 75-80% meat is ideal, plus veg and natural supplements like fish oil and kelp. Two really good brands are Orijen and Applaws and there are a lot of others that I am not well-versed on. Applaws, for example contains: 75% chicken and 25% vegetables and natural extracts including things like cranberry, yucca, yeast, alfalfa, thyme peppermint, fennel etc etc. These are "real" foods and will give your pup the best chance of a long and healthy life.
It is a complex area, so good luck with your research and there are lots of us here who are happy to assist as we have done the same searching!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I used barking Heads initially it does nt have flavour enhancers, colourings, chemicals or preservatives and for an off the counter food does have a high protein level but does contain rice as a filler, I then swapped to orijens no fillers only high protein and veg etc has won best dog food for a couple of years... Mable enjoyed them both x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Beta is a budget food in the Purina pet food range and seams to be the food of choice for a lot of breeders. Years ago when it was manufactured by BP Beta was a premier pet food. 
Poppy had been on Beta Puppy but I changed her to a better quality food slowly.
Definitely choose a food with no artificial colouring and additives.


----------

